# Problem with mounting my harddrives from a FreeBSD rescue system!



## sidney2017 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello,

I need to change something in my /etc/rc.conf from a FreeBSD rescue system so that I can boot my FreeBSD again.
Normally my FreeBSD 13 is running with 2 mirrored hard drives (software RAID).

After having booted FreeBSD 13 from the rescue medium
`zpool import` shows:

```
pool: zroot
    id: 2005489249606593420
    state: ONLINE
    action: The pool can be imported using its name or numeric identifier.
    config:
    zroot ONLINE
    mirror-0 ONLINE
    ada0p3 ONLINE
    ada1p3 ONLINE
```
 
I ran
`zpool import -R /mnt -N -f zroot`

but `cd /mnt/etc/`
results in

```
cd: /mnt/etc/: No such file or directory
```
What am I making wrong?

Thanks in advance and kind regards
Sidney2017


----------



## covacat (Jan 15, 2022)

-N wont mount the fs


----------



## sidney2017 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi,

I could mount it in this way:

zpool import -R /mnt -N -f zroot
zfs set mountpoint=/a zroot/ROOT/default
zfs mount zroot/ROOT/default
chroot /mnt/a/

Thanks and regards
Sidney2017


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 15, 2022)

If there's a ZFS boot environment, you can, if I recall correctly, use bectl(8) to streamline things in a situation such as this.


----------



## sidney2017 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi,

thanks for your help and hints, covacat and grahamperrin!
I will check out bectl tomorrow, here it is very late now ...

Kind regards
Sidney2017


----------

